# Shows This Weekend



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Friendly Felines will be covering 4 shows this weekend, it is a read only site, with all breed open results, photo's and some critiques from the judges, any show photo's are welcome, just email them to me with the cats pedigree name.

We have more Critiques on our results website, and some HP results too.
So if Mr Meekings has judged your cat, the critique may be on there.
Click on my Cat Show link.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

YAY, there is one on there for my cat


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

just been looking ...i love to read the judges critiques


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

What does this mean?

1st BOB w/h

it was the only cat in the category.

Thanks


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

It means the judge awarded 1st place in the open, but with held the Best of Breed award for some reason.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

My cat got a 1st and BOB w/h because the Judge told me they were unsure of the colour.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

ok that is what I thought but I wasn't sure.

It wasn't your cat fluffypurrs - I know whose it is (not mine) I just wondered what it meant.

If only one cat enters the class does it automatically win 1st place even if there isn't any competition for it?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

No, if the cat is not up to 1st place then 1st place will be w/h and 2nd place given.


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

or 3rd or 4th


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> No, if the cat is not up to 1st place then 1st place will be w/h and 2nd place given.


ive seen cats get this, luckilly none of mine. how gutted would you be


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

was wondering, if a cat is awarded 1st but the cc,pc or ic are withheld and the pen has ''see show manager'' written on it , what does that mean?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

means go and see the show manager!!!!!! lol, no sorry don't know


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> means go and see the show manager!!!!!! lol, no sorry don't know


PMSL.....


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

good question


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Usually means you need to initial something they've corrected on your entry form, that's what usually happens to me.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, actually that happened to me at the Wyvern. My Cat's coloured had changed so on my vetting in envalope it said "see show manager" and all I had to do was initial the change, same at the Tabby Point show,. Thankfully both my cats are now the right colour, and candi, had to change her too, LOL


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

One of my friends entered herself instead of the cat, it was hilarious, good job they knew her and realised what she'd done.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol... that's a good one.... she would have needed a double pen


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

PSML


audrey1824 said:


> One of my friends entered herself instead of the cat, it was hilarious, good job they knew her and realised what she'd done.


----------

